

EFF requests not to consider iPhone jailbreaking illegal - markup
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/02/apple-says-jailbreaking-illegal
As part of the 2009 DMCA rulemaking, EFF has asked the Copyright Office to recognize an exemption to the DMCA to permit jailbreaking in order to allow iPhone owners to use their phones with applications that are not available from Apple's store
======
trickjarrett
This reminds me I need to make my donation and go about getting my EFF
stickers for my laptop!

The EFF is an amazing organization and it is one of the few organizations I
make annual donations to. They do great work and are one of the few fighters
protecting against complete corporate and government takeover of technology.

------
markup
A few months ago the so called "iphone dev team" posted a video starring Woz
on their blog where he talked about iphone hacking and whatnot. The video can
be found at
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/7741472.s...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/7741472.stm)
\-- gives you another POV on iphone "hacking". I loved his enthusiasm.

